# Browning Hi-Power service



## Flapjack (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi all-I am looking for a way to contact browning regarding my gun. I am getting stone walled by the Browning repair center. The slide pin pushes out easily and walks out while being fired, and "Jeff" at the repair facility has told me that there is nothing wrong with it. I have 3 of the same gun-2 un-fired-and the pins do not come out easily on them. If anyone has a suggestion as to who I can contact, I would sure appreciate it. Thanks, Flapjack.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Sounds like the pin is reversed

AFS


----------



## Flapjack (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm soorry, I don't understand your comment, could you please explain what a reversed pin would be/look like? Thamks, Flapjack


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

The trigger pin is not an even thickness.
It has to be inserted from left to right as viewed from the back and top of the gun.

What is happening is it's "walking out" on you.

AFS


----------



## Flapjack (Jun 17, 2011)

Yes-the pin goes in from left to right, and yes it is walking out, but I don't understand the rest of your post. Thanks, Flapjack


----------

